# Jordan Lake- Naturalist Basin



## BULLOCK9

We are planning a trip in a couple weeks to jordan lake, it will be my first time packing into the uintahs and my first time fly fishing. Im just wondering if there will be snow up there and also I have some floating line that I've been practicing with in the backyard. Do I need some sinking line? can I just buy a sinking leader? Is there a couple must have flies? Im going with guys that have packed in the uintahs before, just not this area. I will pack the spinning rod and my favorite lures, just in case.


----------



## campfire

The weather has been crazy this year but I think I can safely predict that there will still be at least some snow drifts remaining in Naturalist Basin in a couple of weeks. How many it is hard to tell, the weather has been pretty warm the past week. Typically there is still some snow remaining around the 24th of July. Typically you would not need a sinking line for a fly-rod in the Uintas. Dry flies work just fine. The only problem will be finding places with enough room without trees for fly casting back casts. And unless you are packing with animals it is a "fer piece" to haul a float tube. I do not want to discourage you from taking the fly-rod but most experienced fishermen just take the spinning rod and fly-fish with a fly and a "castabubble" to back pack the Uintas. Good luck!


----------



## RnF

The lake and basin should be accessible by then, if it isn't already.

I take two rods, one with sinking line and one with floating line. You need both and having to switch out your reels or spools gets old.

Take Black Ant's and Caddis patterns. The only other dry fly you will need is an Adams.

Take Olive and Black Buggars.

You can take more options, but you will catch fish with those.

Have fun!


----------



## wyogoob

Like campfire says, there will still be snow up there. Anticipate snow on the trail if you are going in on the Highline Trail off the Mirror Lake Hwy.

I usually bushwack up to Blue Lake and circle around the Basin from the top. The flowers don't get any better than Naturalist.... the last of July is best.

One rod is enough and most any fly will do. A bare hook is OK. And a piece of foil off a gum wrapper on a hook is a killer. There's lots of gum wrappers lying around.

Go off trail, take the waterfall up to Morat:


----------



## BULLOCK9

campfire said:


> The weather has been crazy this year but I think I can safely predict that there will still be at least some snow drifts remaining in Naturalist Basin in a couple of weeks. How many it is hard to tell, the weather has been pretty warm the past week. Typically there is still some snow remaining around the 24th of July. Typically you would not need a sinking line for a fly-rod in the Uintas. Dry flies work just fine. The only problem will be finding places with enough room without trees for fly casting back casts. And unless you are packing with animals it is a "fer piece" to haul a float tube. I do not want to discourage you from taking the fly-rod but most experienced fishermen just take the spinning rod and fly-fish with a fly and a "castabubble" to back pack the Uintas. Good luck!


Thanks campfire, ya I've fished with fly and a bubble for years. I'm just very very excited to fly fish.


----------



## wyogoob

Le Conte, up the hill from Jordan, is a good one. Lots of room for a backcast.










From Le Conte you can scramble over the mountain into the Stillwater Basin of the Bear River. It's a great day hike, and better fishing than Naturalist Basin.


----------



## BULLOCK9

RnF said:


> The lake and basin should be accessible by then, if it isn't already.
> 
> I take two rods, one with sinking line and one with floating line. You need both and having to switch out your reels or spools gets old.
> 
> Take Black Ant's and Caddis patterns. The only other dry fly you will need is an Adams.
> 
> Take Olive and Black Buggars.
> 
> You can take more options, but you will catch fish with those.
> 
> Have fun!


Thanks Rnf I am trying not to spend to much more money, I saw some sinking leader that was cheaper than sinking line, Have you ever used that?


----------



## BULLOCK9

wyogoob said:


> Le Conte, up the hill from Jordan, is a good one. Lots of room for a backcast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Le Conte you can scramble over the mountain into the Stillwater Basin of the Bear River. It's a great day hike, and better fishing than Naturalist Basin.


Thanks wyogoob we were looking for a good day hike.


----------



## wyogoob

You're welcome. If you go over to the Stillwater be careful on the snow banks; take a buddy and a couple hiking sticks.

Jordan can get crowded, but it's out of the weather. Everman (name?), sitting in a bog, is good and not fished too hard. This time of year there's a pretty neat waterfall over on the east side of the basin. On a quiet night, after the hordes of mosquitoes bed down, you can hear the waterfall from Jordan. 

I haven't been up there for 4 years or so. I hear they have Tiger Trout up there now. Have fun


----------



## RnF

BULLOCK9 said:


> RnF said:
> 
> 
> 
> The lake and basin should be accessible by then, if it isn't already.
> 
> I take two rods, one with sinking line and one with floating line. You need both and having to switch out your reels or spools gets old.
> 
> Take Black Ant's and Caddis patterns. The only other dry fly you will need is an Adams.
> 
> Take Olive and Black Buggars.
> 
> You can take more options, but you will catch fish with those.
> 
> Have fun!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Rnf I am trying not to spend to much more money, I saw some sinking leader that was cheaper than sinking line, Have you ever used that?
Click to expand...

Yup, it will work fine. It's a good alternative. Good luck!


----------

